# Not even owned for 3 weeks. Rear ended :(



## 06SixOhGoat (Jun 19, 2010)

Well i havent had this car for 3 weeks yet. Sat morning coming back from the exhaust shot for an estimate. car in front of me was turning left without a blinker and 2 of 3 brake lights out. ABS kicks in. i com to a stop and them i hear tires sliding (wet pavment) and BOOM! Well visual estiment is 2200 and the body shop says he knows once he takes the bumper off there will be more damage. Right taillight poped out and trunk does shut unless SLAMED. Truck also has a twist to it.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Ouch. I fixed mine with alot of used parts(bought a front clip from fParts). Ended up pocketing much of the money the insurance gave me. I'm shocked the body shop didn't just remove the bumper for the estimate since its only a few bolts anyway.


----------



## purplelover (May 27, 2010)

dang sorry to hear that!! is the person who hit you gonna cover it??


----------



## 06SixOhGoat (Jun 19, 2010)

yeah the person that hit me wants to pay out pocket which will help me not have that carfax on it but with the visual est of 2200 i dont think this guy will. he has liberty mutual and they will pay for it. Body shop is going to use all new OEM parts no aftermarket.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Sorry to hear that, it could have been worse.


----------



## taylorb765 (Jun 11, 2010)

Lol could be alot worse, coulda wound up like my first gto was hit so hard in the left quarter that it cracked the windshield.


----------

